# Check in here hunh?



## mancosbob (Jan 5, 2009)

Howdy, I'm new here but not too new to model trains. Just wanted to be neighborly rather than just lurk in the bushes. I like the SP, both standard and narrow gauge; not to mention the wonders of Colorado and New Mexico narrow gauge.


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome, John! 

You'll find a lot of company in the 1:20.3 Colorado NG corner ... and a lot of SPNG fans as well, though for some you may have to call it the Carson and Colorado! 

As for me, anyplace, any era with 3 feet between the rails.... or scale of 1:20.3. 

Again, welcome! 

Matthew (OV)


----------



## mancosbob (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi Matthew,

Just looked at your website and, I'm not sure yet, but you may have just scared me to death about ever attempting battery operations on my own; I am sure to pass on the Davenport for that purpose (too bad, its just so neat looking!). If it goes very far past one or two pairs of wires, then I start looking for a fire extiguisher.

Seriously, I've been building and collecting equipment for several years, just no electrical work attempted yet.


http://mancosbobsfnplace.blogspot.com/


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually the Davenport's primary problem is its lack of space. Hooking up the radio gear isn't bad at all, particularly if you have good help, which ... well, you would. In a larger locomotive where space isn't so much a premium, even easier. 

You should know that trying to fit all that gear (radio, batteries, sound, interfaces) into that particular locomotive without putting anything in the cab itself constitutes "the hard way" ... and I'm famous for doing things the hard way... just ask my mentors. 

Want to see it done the "much easier way?" Check out: http://www.largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php?id=8976 and in fact, try http://www.rcs-rc.com/index.php?page_id=1016&PHPSESSID=buke0put699c7ausb3wmat5uv7o41gpt for a bunch of different things Tony's done .... it's his company, and he's the guy to imitate.... you'll see from my website that this is my first go-round on doing all of it myself, so I'm not nearly as neat or organized as he is! 

(and if I scare anyone away, he'll kick my rear end too.... so go look at his stuff before you let yourself run screaming!) 

Besides which .... you can do it the old fashioned way, and get one of them to do it for you, too..... all you have to do is switch it on!

Matthew (OV)


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

Hiya John, welcome to MLS and nice to meet you ^^

-Will


----------



## mancosbob (Jan 5, 2009)

Howdy Will, likewise back at ya!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to MLS John!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Howdy!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Now sit back and get a bag full of knowledge form all the folks. You will be doing battery before you know it. Later RJD


----------



## mancosbob (Jan 5, 2009)

Wow and thanks, you fellows sure make a guy feel welcome; I got more hits here in 2 days than I did on Trainorders in two years. I have been kicking tires about battery ops for a long time (I am just back active in Fn3 after a 5 year hiatus), and am just looking for the right system to go with. There are just so many choices, and I hate making uninformed decidions with a passion. The last time I looked was about 2003, and battery life was not great back then. I am guessing that things are a little better; although my newest cell phone makes me wonder.

My HO and HOn3 uses DCC and I love the freedom and control, so battery in the outdoors will be about the same, but with no track cleaning; a real big plus there. I am just now planning the backyard RR, but need to repair a low retaining wall before I can lay track.

Here is something for you all, in late 2003, I spent a week in Durango to ride the Winter train and mess about, then for New Years, I went to Chama to see my buddy Jay and visit the shop crew; I took this pic on New Years Eve 2003; enjoy.

 Thanks,


----------



## mancosbob (Jan 5, 2009)

Ya know,why I'm thinking about it, and got your attention; wat type of battery might be the best to use if you you run only once in a while, with long periods of not being used, punctuated by lots of action?


----------



## mancosbob (Jan 5, 2009)

All 4 of these pictures were taken by Jay Wimer and are his property. ©2008 [email protected]

If you have not been to Jay's website, give it a look see; http://www.goatbbs.com/ ; 
there you can see whats up in Chama and on the C&TS.

Jay is one of the founders of the Chama Steam specials, and is an all around great guy.


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey John- 

I run Ni-Cads (Japanese ones) and my last down time was 9 months. No problem bringing them back up and though they are "old" tech, they work great for me. 

C&S 1:20.3 all the way.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi John... Welcome to MLS.com.. Nices people on the internet for trains..








Sure like the photes.. Kind of looks like our Donner pass. Noel

http://www.frappr.com/noelw


----------



## mancosbob (Jan 5, 2009)

CCSII, nicads are noted...and if it was not for the RGS, I'd model the C&S, a really 
wonderful railroad! We just spent a week in Breckinridge (last June) and got to drive 
a portion of the high line south out of town; SWEET!


Noel. nice railroad buddy; looks like a lot of fun! 
The 4 snow pictures are up in 10,022 ft elevation Cumbres Pass, just a few days ago.
The snow is at 111 inches with more on the way! No dry summers this year, and the 
bark beetles may even die off.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

A big Welcome To MLS from 

John J. of The New River and Western RR 
New River AZ.


----------



## mancosbob (Jan 5, 2009)

*Hi, and thanks for the big warm welcome wagon you all got here!







*


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey John, You Coming to THE BIG TRAIN SHOW in June at the Ontario Convention Center ?


----------



## mancosbob (Jan 5, 2009)

Posted By John J on 01/09/2009 5:52 AM
Hey John, You Coming to THE BIG TRAIN SHOW in June at the Ontario Convention Center ? 


I plan on coming; but have to confess my last BTS was at the Queenie, and was so over crowded that my son and I swore off going. 
I am afraid if they add more scales it will get even worse, but then maybe the new venue is better as far as aisles and traffic flow 
are concerned. Don't get me wrong, I do not mind crowds, but aisles of gridlock was not much fun when you got a bad knee. I figure 
I have at least one more BTS in me, now that I have returned to Fn3. 

I see Accucraft is doing more Geese, so far I have 2, 5 and 7, Berlyn 6 and Bachmann No.1. You can never have too many RGS motors 
for my money...although the AC pop car and trailer is going to be tough to battery power I fear.










I just could not resist modeling a scale with this name: http://mancosbobsfnplace.blogspot.com/
 
This was fun machine to see run...


----------

